# Are internal battery mods a good buy?(life expectancy)



## connor69 (1/6/17)

Ive been looking at getting a Wismec Reuleaux RX-Mini 

but I've heard that internal battery mods are not a good buy as these batteries will only last a few month and then lose charge or die completely, rendering the device useless. Is this true?

Will the Relaux mini last for a year +? 
Please help


----------



## Rafique (1/6/17)

Not true, yes internal battery mods won't last forever but they well surpass a month or years

Istick QC is a good buy at 620.00 for 200w


----------



## Silver (1/6/17)

connor69 said:


> Ive been looking at getting a Wismec Reuleaux RX-Mini
> 
> but I've heard that internal battery mods are not a good buy as these batteries will only last a few month and then lose charge or die completely, rendering the device useless. Is this true?
> 
> ...



Good question you ask @connor69 
I dont have the wismec rx mini but have had great performance from other internal batt mods

Innokin MVP2 - both still going strong - three years later - my wife uses them now and we are noticing they are holding their charge a bit less - about a day instead of 2 days

Istick50 - i have been using mine daily for probably nearly two years. Going strong. My moms is about 18 months or so.

Ipower80 - my mom has been using hers for about a year and its still good

I think it depends on the product but i cant recall stories of internal batt mods on here lasting only a month or two. Unless i missed it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

connor69 said:


> Will the Relaux mini last for a year +?


Hi @connor69 
I have had mine for 6 month now and still going strong 
or let me put it this way, I go though 2 Kanger Pro 4 tanks a day +- 10ml 
and it's still halfway charged 






forgot to charge last night 

anyway its small, easy to carry and not "HEAVY "

My 5c worth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

I'm looking at a Smok Pen22
R300 rand for a 1650mah
0.15ohm lowest resistence 
Penn device

I think im in love again.
At 50rand a pack for 5 new coils.

It's a steal n value for money.

Ppl say it's kinda gay but.
I've used my IJUST Battery more then my 200watt mod.

Simple n eazze of use


----------

